

Github.com is down - littleq0903
http://is-it-down.com/github.com

======
jakub_g
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages) is a
better place to keep up with news like that.

~~~
boothead
My intuition would be that status.service.com is not a useful place to look if
service.com is down...

 _edit_ that's not supposed to be as snarkey as it sounds reading it back :-)

 _edit again_ The reason for this intuition is that I assume that not being
able to reach service.com could indicate a DNS problem. Possibly from the
comments below I need to go and read a DNS book :-)

~~~
cpfohl
Most services run their `status` service on a different server entirely. It's
the only possible way it could ever make sense.

------
negrit
How is this an interesting news ?

Because my comment isn't clear. This is not an interesting news. A link to the
twitter status or the github status
([https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages))
would be relevant in that case. not just some link to a third party telling us
it's down. Yeah thank you. I could have notice it on my own....

~~~
sspiff
It's the main hosting service for most developers' source code and a large
part of how many open source projects organize, communicate and work.

I guess that makes it a tiny bit more relevant than yet another post about how
some mediocre entrepreneur thinks we should all live our lives.

~~~
reidrac
You didn't get his point. The submitted URL doesn't provide useful
information,
[https://status.github.com/messages](https://status.github.com/messages) could
have been used instead.

May be when the link was submitted the official information wasn't available.
OK, then just wait for something useful because if the site is down and I'm
affected I can see that myself, I don't need to read HN.

EDIT: oh, looks like the original comment was edited.

~~~
sspiff
Well, in that case, sure.

His statement was a little broad (or even ambiguous) and I think my
interpretation was the most obvious/straightforward one.

------
cliveowen
Why this kind of links get always promoted? What's the point? Genuine
question.

~~~
tehwebguy
Good question!

One reason I like them is that it's easy to pull your hair out trying to
figure out why something isn't working without checking an obvious (but not
entirely likely) cause.

------
filip01
Wouldn't it be a good idea for Github to set up a video + sound stream from
their office when these things occur? I for one would watch. Can't really work
anyway (at least that's what I persuade myself to think).

~~~
xionon
GitHub's employees are massively distributed. A video + sound stream might not
be as interesting as you think.

~~~
filip01
Alright, perhaps ordinary web cams on the faces of the employees involved?
Just seeing the hard work and stress in their eyes would be pretty soothing.
That might be an idea for any site: "We're currently down, but here are the
faces in real-time of our engineers trying to fix it".

------
hbz
Right in the middle of a deploy for us! Thankfully we're getting enterprise so
hopefully this is last time a DDoS messes with our productivity.

~~~
dubcanada
Don't forget you have a complete copy locally. Throw it in bit bucket and
deploy!

------
Zergy
I put all my personal projects on BitBucket and GitHub (and sometimes CodePlex
for the comunities into that sort of thing) and just push to all of them.
Never ever had both down at the same time (in fact I don't think BitBucket has
gone down once since I started using it). There are multiple free git hosting
sites no reason not to use them all at once.

------
ispolin
Good thing about decentralized version control systems is that they're
decentralized.

I hope github can deal with today's issue without too much trouble, but it's
not a major inconvenience to me and the rest of my company's devs. We can just
push and pull changes to some convenient in-house server via ssh to sync up
our work.

~~~
dpcx
Bad thing about github is that people tend to use it in a non-decentralized
manner. In our case, all of our deploys do a clone from github.

~~~
ispolin
That's true, it's a problem when you depend on having the repository at a
specific location or depend on something that's not in the repo, like wiki or
issue tracking, as mentioned in the other comments.

I just wanted to express my appreciation that github being down is not as big
an issue for most people as it would be if github was cvshub or svnhub. :-)

------
josephlord
"12:44 UTC We've put mitigation in place that should deflect the attack, and
services are recovering. We're continuing to monitor closely." \-
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

And it seems to be working for me again not.

------
jamesroseman
Where are these attacks coming from? Or is it just failure to keep up with
increased client traffic?

I've noticed recently how frequently there are service issues with Github,
many times service has been disrupted because of DDoS attacks and similar
malicious activity.

------
jdaley
@githubstatus: Working with our upstream providers to mitigate a rather large
DDoS at the moment.

~~~
antihero
Why would someone go to all the trouble of making a botnet, then DDoSing
GitHub ffs.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Why not? They likely already have a botnet, they didn't make it to DDoS GitHub
specifically. Maybe they were annoyed with someone who was using GitHub, or
they wanted to prove a point, who knows. All in all, the reason is because
they can.

~~~
sayit
Maybe there is NO ddos

------
josephlord
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

Interestingly while the message at top indicates the DDOS issue the
availabilities all show "Normal" for me.

------
sayit
They are not going to say "this person did this error", so "we have a DDOS"
sounds more pro.

------
JosephRedfern
And we're back!

------
littleq0903
it's back

